# nintendo zone not working?



## mattyboo1 (Oct 9, 2014)

after the latest 3ds system update none of the mcdonalds in my area show as nintendo zone anymore, they will still automatically connect like a nintendo zone would, but the nintendo zone viewer doesn't recognize it and I get NO streetpasses, this is in canada.I know some people say that mcdonalds in canada dont work anymore but they DO, you have to accept the terms of service through wifi browser, but since yesterday's update the nintendo zones don't even show as nintendo zones anymore, Please help me I am in urgent need of an answer here.

are other people having problems? Is it only the mcdonalds ones or is it other ones too?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't picked up any recently in the US, though I'm not sure if it's because I'm full or if I need to open my 3DS to get them now. :/


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 10, 2014)

I have also noticed this. I happened to go to a Nintendo Zone location at a recently reopened McDonalds and noticed even though their Wi-Fi was listed as "attwifi", it wouldn't show up as a Nintendo Zone, which was disappointing as I have received very few StreetPasses due to Fall Break. Oddly enough, their is a Home Depot in my area that I noticed in the past as an unlisted Nintendo Zone and theirs still worked!


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't McDonald's have bell wifi and not attwifi?


----------



## matt (Oct 10, 2014)

Still drowning in green lights over in uk


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 10, 2014)

I could never get Nintendo Zone to work ._.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Don't McDonald's have bell wifi and not attwifi?



Maybe where you are? In the US it's all mainly ATTwifi.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

all I really want to know is if people are still having problems in the US and canada AFTER updating their 3ds systems, the little Icon that reads
" the nintendo zone service is available here " wont show, but it still connects automatically but I cant use nintendo zone viewer and NO streetpass!! its driving me crazy.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

also did anyone notice that the nintendo zone maps is gone? http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/nintendozone
everywhere I look it says there are no nintendo zones are available in mcdonalds in canada? up until this update it worked no problem for me, also people are saying they are having trouble in the US with their zones? is anyone able to tell me what is happening with their zones?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Just gonna mention this.....
There was this Starbucks I used to get streetpasses from, but when I last went there I wasn't getting anywhere. I checked internet connections with the system settings and it turned out they switched to google wifi. Ugh. DX

I haven't tried the mcdonalds that's close to my house yet. I might find out this Saturday.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

are you in US or canada?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 10, 2014)

The US.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

oh, I am worried that the nintendo zones won't be coming back again, nintendo always says the bell ones ( mcdonalds ) in canada have not been nintendo zones since april, but I was able to streetpass them until I updated, people who didn't update are having no problems. winnipeg manitoba is a HORRIBLE place for streetpasses, nobody carries their DS around.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh geez. I recently updated my 3ds. Well, let's see what happens. ~_~


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Oh geez. I recently updated my 3ds. Well, let's see what happens. ~_~



I know it really sucks, and I just bought ALL 4 Mii plaza games and I don't even have relays to SP now?? I suggest everyone emails nintendo and complains.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Just gonna mention this.....
> There was this Starbucks I used to get streetpasses from, but when I last went there I wasn't getting anywhere. I checked internet connections with the system settings and it turned out they switched to google wifi. Ugh. DX
> 
> I haven't tried the mcdonalds that's close to my house yet. I might find out this Saturday.


Yeah, I believe Starbucks is planning to drop AT&T Wifi from all their locations for Google where available. Personally I just wish Nintendo would expand Nintendo Zones, if possible, with other companies. :/ Either way, I guess that's what Homepass is for.



mattyboo1 said:


> I know it really sucks, and I just bought ALL 4 Mii plaza games and I don't even have relays to SP now?? I suggest everyone emails nintendo and complains.


That really blows. Definitely contact Nintendo though! Might get a direct answer from them and maybe something about Ninty Zones.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I visited a McDonald's Nintendo zone tonight and strangely I got the aurora screen DLC
( ACNL nintendo zone DLC for October ) but no Streetpass, I think we all need to contact nintendo as they are ignoring people right now ( I read another forum ) nintendo isn't cooperating.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 11, 2014)

My zones still aren't working, is anyone else still having problems?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 11, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> My zones still aren't working, is anyone else still having problems?





> Okay
> [7:50:03 AM] name: so
> [7:50:10 AM] name: Apparently an issue with the update
> [7:50:22 AM] name: has made it so 3DS' do not react to Nintendo Zones
> ...



So either everything broke at once or the update screwed the pooch.


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2014)

It's the new update. Chill.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 11, 2014)

At least nintendo knows now, ugh I just bought all 4 mii plaza games and want to play them. At least I can Tag my second 3ds twice a day. I may email them though, hopefully their techs will take a look at it next week.


----------



## Mario. (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you heard of homepass?


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes I have, my router does not support MAC address changing ( seriously I looked everywhere for how to do it and none of the conventional methods work, I finally found an article that says my hardware does not support it ) so homeless is not an option for me, i have to rely on regular nintendo zones which is why this is so important to me.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just found something out, I read online that the relays still work but people who have updated can only streetpass people who have updated as well, so if we want to get the relays working properly then more people need to update so the relays will start working again, people who have updated cannot streetpass a person through a relay point who hasn't updated yet. I still haven't gotten any because nobody is updating.


----------



## Mario. (Oct 12, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Yes I have, my router does not support MAC address changing ( seriously I looked everywhere for how to do it and none of the conventional methods work, I finally found an article that says my hardware does not support it ) so homeless is not an option for me, i have to rely on regular nintendo zones which is why this is so important to me.



oh well that sucks


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 12, 2014)

So I had my brother go to the mcdonalds near our house yesterday and I got streetpasses. Anyway, that sounds like a valid reason why you weren't getting passes. I'm sure eventually everyone with a 3ds will download the update.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mario. said:


> oh well that sucks



Yes it really does, although there Is some good news out about the NZ tonight, I'm bringing both of my updated systems tomorrow so I can grab my own data through the nintendo zone just to make sure the service is functioning properly.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 15, 2014)

ugh everybody is saying they are getting streetpasses but I still am not, because the "the nintendo zone is available here " message no longer shows up it is making people think there is no nintendo zone and therefore they are not passing it, on top of that in canada you must accept bells terms of service to use the nintendo zone, and on top of that updated systems can't streetpass non updated systems through nintendo zone, and on top of that my nintendo zones never have gotten lots of activity, maybe a few tags a week, now I bring both my systems to the relays and all I get is my 2 systems tags, I never get anyone else anymore because of the above problems I listed, the relay still works but people don't even know its a relay point anymore becuse the message never pops up. UGH, im so frustrated, I have gone to 3 relay points and only my 2 ds's tags, nobody has tagged THREE relay points in 10 days,
this is unbelievable. im going to try 4 relay points on saturday but I honestly am not expecting anyone's tags but my own at all four, it really sucks. I like double and triple and quadruple passes from myself but i'd like to get other people too.
like, really i only have 500 passes total and 150 of them are from my second system, and another 100,150 are all from friends and family, getting a real tag is so rare and its frustrating that this is happening..


----------

